# Sullivans Island Trout and Whiting



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Went this morning for the outgoing and got out on the rocks to gorgeous water.As clear as I have seen it in a long time.Right off I caught a Winter Trout and an hour later I was still getting them,though mostly smaller ones.I did get a few nice ones mixed in.When the tide flipped the water browned up and the Whiting started to bite.After numerous smaller ones and a couple mediums I called it a day and left them biting.Great day to be fishing,especially early when the water was so beautiful.








Solid Winter Trout...








Another...








Another nice one...








Decent Whiting...havent seen the Bull yet...


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

ah to be down there!
Sounds like a great day to me with fun and no rotten smell of the skunk around.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice azalea bushes!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Got a few more today....


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Yesterday.....


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

Those are weakfish aka summer trout


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Pompano386 said:


> Those are weakfish aka summer trout


yeh

pretty common- in fact more common than speckled trout in many palces


----------

